# Ammonia readings with new betta..



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just tested the water in my 5 1/2 gallon tank. The ammonia is .5-1.0 

Nitrites are 0.

I only added the betta last night. Is this normal? I have only fed him once and some of the water from his bowl went into the tank.

Other than the readings my new betta seems to be happy in his new home. Swims around a lot, through the rocks, spends time near the heater and plants. I think he maybe seeing his reflection on two sides of the tank since he spends lots of time there with his tails raised. 

What should the ammonia levels be right after you do a water change and right before a water change, lets say after 4 days?

I plan on changing about 40% the water every 4 days.
Tank 5 1/2
Water Temp 79
PH 7

Tap water conditioner and PH buffer used in the water. 

thanks


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

He seems to be doing fine. He blew a bubble nest last night. He's very active...although sometimes he can go up and down or side to side very fast along the sides of the tank and i'm not sure if thats normal betta behavior or not. I've only have seen other bettas in bowls just laying there motionless.

i will be changing about 40% of the water tomorrow, saturday morning. I've had him since wed night.

Except for trying to keep the temp steady, its goes between 80 and 74 very easily all is well.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

are you trying to cycle the tank?? The ammonia reading should be at 0 for it to be safe for your fish. Bettas are not too tolerant of the cycling process. 
I have a friend who cycled her 5 gal tank and just does her water change weekly. Who else is in the tank with him?
mousey


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

mousey said:


> are you trying to cycle the tank?? The ammonia reading should be at 0 for it to be safe for your fish. Bettas are not too tolerant of the cycling process.
> I have a friend who cycled her 5 gal tank and just does her water change weekly. Who else is in the tank with him?
> mousey


I thought with this small of a tank and with how bettas breathe that you didn't really need to have a cycled tank. I thought that regular water changes are all thats needed. I dont mind changing water frequently.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well as long as you are doing the water changes each week you will be ok. I like to cycle the tank and do only partial water changes as the cost of water is pretty high here. I reuse the water on my plants.
mousey


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

how big is the tank? bettas only breathe with their labrynthe organ when the water has very low oxygen. otherwise they use their gills like every other fish.

however, the way they breathe has nothing to do with having a cycled tank or not.

bettas eat, and poop, just like every other fish. their waste decomposes into ammonia. bacteria in the water begin to eat the ammonia, and soon grow and multiply, converting the ammonia into nitrItes. then in the presance of nitrites, more bacteria start growing and feeding on the nitrites, and convert it into nitrAtes. then you do water changes to remove the nitrAtes. this is cycling.

bettas need a filtered, heated TANK, just like any other fish, and the TANK needs to be cycled, just like any other fish. yes, its possible for them to survive in a small bowl for quite a long time with regular water changes, but its not very comfortable. go out and get a proper tank, no less than 3 gallons, 5 is better, and 10 is ideal. and cycle it!


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> how big is the tank? bettas only breathe with their labrynthe organ when the water has very low oxygen. otherwise they use their gills like every other fish.
> 
> however, the way they breathe has nothing to do with having a cycled tank or not.
> 
> ...


It's still the same size as in the first post, 5 1/2 gallons.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i didn't see it. dont be snarkey.

the tank needs to cycle. you need a filter if you dont already have one. do water changes as often as possible to try and keep the ammonia and nitrites below .5 until they start going down on their own.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

You don't need a filter really, as long as you keep up with water changes. And bettas breathe through both their gills and their labyrinth organ no matter how much oxygen is in the water, but that has nothing to do with whether or not the tank is cycled.
If it were me, since the tank is over 5 gal I would probably get a small filter and go ahead and cycle it, plus add a small heater to stabilize the temp.


----------

